

 Feedback about my brand positioning thoughts - pinky07
http://pad.openerp.com/p/r.Zzg7LhlqI7elyigb

======
NicoBustillos
"OpenERP: Apps empowering Business"

"OpenERP: Apps enabling your Business"

"OpenERP: Apps Open for Business"

... 'Apps' & 'Business' are key

------
parthivgls
first thing that comes to mind when we speak about marketing is a "Press Kit"
or "Media Kit", containing Logo and Guidelines for using it.

